# R32 2ltr Auto insurance



## R32Chick (May 29, 2007)

Hiya everybody, Ill tell you a little bout myself. 

Im 19 and going to be 20 in august, im hoping to get my hands on an R32 GT, 2Ltr Auto Import. I will have 3 years NCB and ive got no points on my licence either. Im currently driving a Honda Prelude which is a 2ltr. Ive always wanted an R32 just to be different from my fella n best mate who have R33's.

Ive been quoted £2726 for fully comp with GMI Insurance, There rippin my arm off n chewwing it to bits, lol.  

I'd love to hear any advice as to were to go that may do cheep insurance,
Ive been told you are all very nice people. Hope to hear from you soon.

Thanks xx  :wavey:


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi, good choice! Ive got a R32 RB20 Auto myself and love it! Best place to go for insurance is proberly A-Plan thats who i,m with, paying just over £500 a year fire and theft. I am a bit older than you though (29) with 5 years no claims but they should be able to work something out! You will proberly need to put a Cat 1 alarm on it though! Good Luck


----------



## R32Chick (May 29, 2007)

Ive got a Cat 1 alarm on it.

Ive tried A-Plan yesterday but the vehicle wasnt on their system so they said they couldnt insure me on it.

Fingers crossed ill get some reply's today.


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Are all Skylines a group 20? Maybe you'd be better off getting a 2500cc GT-T........i've only ever bought/sold one auto and it was an absolute nightmare to sell!!!! At least go for a manual box or you may have to keep hold of it a little longer than you'd actually like  Hope you get a decent quote on your insurance!!
Dave.


----------

